# Guarddog ?'s

## LostSon

Well i use Guarddog to set up my firewall but when i run it it blocks ports for emerge sync'ing and games i like to play. I have been looking into how to add these to it but for the life of me cannot get it. IF anyone has any insight to this please fill me in thanks  :Idea: Last edited by LostSon on Mon Mar 14, 2005 8:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## anyNiXwilldo

Guarddog does block all ports by default, which is the ultimate security. But it doesn't make it easy to allow things like gaming, rsync, and certain file sharing protocols, unless you know the exact ports. You might want to try firestarter firewall instead. It blocks the lower ports only (not rsync) and allows the other internet apps to run without any configuration on your part.

It is also very simple to have firestarter start automatically at boot:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162589&highlight=firestarter+start+boot&sid=c7b3b94032aaebf4e68e8fd22d549271

----------

## LostSon

wow i completely forgot about this post i have been using guarddog for awhile now and have gotten everything to work quite well thanks for your suggestions though  :Laughing: 

----------

## Grayman

Hi Lostson

Have you ever had problemswith the iptables reconfiguring themselves when a re-boot occurs? I seem to have to always run Guarddog and reset the iptables configuration files each time I restart in order to access the internet. BTW I did save the iptables: /etc/init.d/iptables save

but this does not seem to make any difference. I do have iptables running on start up using rc-update - could this cause the prob ?

Cheers - Grayman

----------

## LostSon

hmm im not really sure about that problem. When i fire up my comp i just log in as root and fire guarddog and set start my firewall as far as my settings disappearing thi s has never happened to me. I use version 2.2.0 if thats any help at all to u. I needed to use a newer version due to the fact that i run a 2.6 kernel and the older versions did not work with that kernel. Hope this helps  :Cool: 

----------

## Grayman

Hi LostSon

Ya, I had to use the latest vers. too - otherwise there was an error whenever I tried to apply the new protocols, no doubt as did your good self.  I'm using Guarddog 2.3.1 - nothing else would work with the dev-source, but I didn't want to down-grade back to 2.4, 'cos I'm running a usb Graphire drawing pen & mouse here, and that is a nightmare to sort with the 2.4 kernel - 2.6.5 got me sorted in under 5 minutes (and it took that long mostly 'cos I'm a 2-fingered typist...   :Razz:  )

Thanks for trying anyway - I redid the entire system2 days back: wiped the partitions et al, and so far so good... (gotta resist the urge to "tweak")

Cheers - Grayman

----------

## LostSon

i use a wacom graphire myself i have never had any problems with it all.

----------

## Grayman

I think the "nightmare" was mostly 'cos I was VERY noobie - it could well be more simple now, seeing as I am possibly out of that bracket now (advanced noobie ???)   :Wink: 

Certainly I am plenty happy now - spanking clean system, just done all the updates overnight (we-e-e-e_lll, MODEM, you know) and going back into XP the cursor twitches continually - never noticed it before 'cos I was used to it - but gentoo cursor is steady - the linuxwacom guys did a grand job

Grayman

----------

## Cintra

 *Grayman wrote:*   

> Hi Lostson
> 
> Have you ever had problemswith the iptables reconfiguring themselves when a re-boot occurs? I seem to have to always run Guarddog and reset the iptables configuration files each time I restart in order to access the internet. BTW I did save the iptables: /etc/init.d/iptables save
> 
> but this does not seem to make any difference. I do have iptables running on start up using rc-update - could this cause the prob ?
> ...

 

Hei

I'm experiencing your problem exactly - after a reboot I have to open Guarddog click OK, then I can access the internet - I wonder if you ever solved this problem? 

regards

----------

## Grayman

Hi There - so I'm not alone !! Heh - well actually I did, but not in a way that'll bring any joy to your heart... In sheer frustration with the regular hassles I installed XP - There are probs there too, but Zonealarm is a simple to install and configure Firewall that doesn't mess me around (see my review of it in my website: www.graydesigns.co.za) . I do have the worries about viriii I admit, but backups twice a month and using the best antivirus I can find is a reasonable safety measure. And we have the games....

Good Luck

PS: I haven't given up on Gentoo yet - will be getting an old machine from a buddy to install Gentoo onto - or maybe Impi, a Souith African distro, as I'm from there after all

Grayman

----------

## Lajasha

 *Cintra wrote:*   

>  *Grayman wrote:*   Hi Lostson
> 
> Have you ever had problemswith the iptables reconfiguring themselves when a re-boot occurs? I seem to have to always run Guarddog and reset the iptables configuration files each time I restart in order to access the internet. BTW I did save the iptables: /etc/init.d/iptables save
> 
> but this does not seem to make any difference. I do have iptables running on start up using rc-update - could this cause the prob ?
> ...

 

Before you reboot again try

```
/etc/init.d/iptables save
```

This should save your current state then try 

```
/etc/init.d/iptables restore
```

and see if the rules are still the same.

----------

## Cintra

 *maletek wrote:*   

>  *Cintra wrote:*    *Grayman wrote:*   Hi Lostson
> 
> Have you ever had problemswith the iptables reconfiguring themselves when a re-boot occurs? I seem to have to always run Guarddog and reset the iptables configuration files each time I restart in order to access the internet. BTW I did save the iptables: /etc/init.d/iptables save
> 
> but this does not seem to make any difference. I do have iptables running on start up using rc-update - could this cause the prob ?
> ...

 

Hei maletek 

thanks for your reply.. 

I had previously done the iptables save, and have iptables in rc-update default. 

Anyway I did it again and then:

```
/etc/init.d/iptables reload
```

(restore doesn't exist now) and get:

```
p4pe root # /etc/init.d/iptables reload

 * Flushing firewall...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading iptables state and starting firewall...

 * Restoring iptables ruleset                                                                                       [ ok ]

```

My access to the internet works still, and it will be interesting to see if my next reboot (shortly) still requires Guarddog to be started... 

-----------------------

Ok I have rebooted, and am unable to access the internet, even after doing an iptables reload as above, until I open Guarddog and click OK.

regards

----------

## radfoj

Also I was thinking, how to make guarddog be started after boot. And I found this:

At first I stoped iptables and delete them to start at boot

```

/etc/init.d/iptables stop

rc-update del iptables default
```

I think that they are not necessery. Guarddog is only about this script - /etc/rc.firewall - so after you modify rules with GUI of Guarddog and apply changes, it execute only this script. 

So it is important to start it at boot (not iptables). So I put it in my/etc/conf.d/local.start   and rebooted. And I am here now on this forum, without to start his GUI and apply changes.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I also tried:

```

iptables --list

lsmod
```

and it seem to be OK.   I will think about it more and will see, if is it good, secure and so.

----------

## radfoj

I am sorry that I forgot:  guarddog-2.4.0 on 2.6.10-gentoo-r5    :Razz: 

----------

## Cintra

 *radfoj wrote:*   

> I am sorry that I forgot:  guarddog-2.4.0 on 2.6.10-gentoo-r5   

 

Hei radfoj

At last a solution! lol...  :Very Happy: 

I've put the changes in place and am about to reboot. Hope you are right...

Edit ...OK, iptables is stopped in rc-status -a. it still shows in lsmod ok.

I still have complete stealth status at ShieldsUp, and in 'messages' I have "guarddog: Finished configuring firewall", so Yes Guarddog did its thing, and we have liftoff! Many thanks radfoj

mvh

----------

## LostSon

hmm i think im gonna have to try that as well when i reboot i dont get the right setup irc works but mail and internet do not how goofy  :Question: 

 Ok i have it set up that way now. The weird thing is, is it saved the rules i created once but then when i go back and change them it never seemed to save the new updated rules so when i would reboot the new rules werent excecuted by iptables when starting at boot time. This is a good workaround though.

----------

## LostSon

Hmm i tried your suggestion and it works but i have went back to having iptables start as default. I have found a way to get iptables to start and remember my rules that i workout in guarddog, but when i reboot i cannot get any web or email service. IRC and IM works though. Unless i open GD and start it then i get mail and interent. Why would this do this ? i mean if irc and IM works why wouldnt net and mail work as well. Im thourougly confused  :Mad: 

----------

